
Types in JavaScript: why you should care - jcemer
https://jcemer.com/types-in-javascript-what-you-should-care.html
======
pier25
Since the author advocates for the use of Flow it is implicitly exposing the
lack of a typing system in JS, but I wish the community was more explicit and
critical about this fundamental problem.

All the new features of ES6/7/8 are great, but in the case of types the TC39
needs to adopt a more radical posture.

~~~
nailer
I think everyone who wants typing is using TypeScript, which is ES8 with
optional typing.

Nobody in the JS community wants to make typing mandatory.

~~~
pier25
Typing could be perfectly optional like in the ES4 proposal 10 years ago.

Using TS is great for pure JS, but certain libs like Vue are still
problematic. A "native" solution would be much better than TS or Flow.

